# A hamon line and it purpose



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

The purpose of a hamon line is to prevent the total failure of a blade by making the spine of the blade a good bit softer that the cutting part of the blade. You may break a chunk out of the edge of the blade but it would be extremely difficult to break the blade. These are two blades made of W2 which is the best for creating a very distinct hamon line. I do love a nice hamon line!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 12, 2016)

Is the Harmon line the squiggly line present on these blades?


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2016)

That is very interesting Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Is the Harmon line the squiggly line present on these blades?


Yes it is. I purposely made it wavy to give it some character.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info I am trying to learn more about this art


----------



## Molokai (Jul 13, 2016)

Great looking hamon and knives. Do you use satanite or ?


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 13, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Great looking hamon and knives. Do you use satanite or ?


No I used boiler brick mortar but have noticed some etching I had to get out and I believe it was caused by the mortar so I will use satanite next time _do some W2 to see if that was the cause._


----------

